# Zombie Swine Flu? Uh-oh, where's my shotgun?



## celtic_crippler (Sep 3, 2009)

People were/are believe this to be a true story. ROFL



> Tweetmeme is adding to the panic about Swine Flu by letting a hoax link, which is flagged on the site as a genuine BBC News story, go unchecked.
> 
> There has been a small outbreak of zombism in London due to mutation of the H1N1 virus into new strain: H1Z1. Similar to a scare originally found in Cambodia back in 2005, victims of a new strain of the swine flu virus H1N1 have been reported in London. After death, this virus is able to restart the heart of its victim for up to two hours after the initial demise of the person where the individual behaves in extremely violent ways from what is believe to be a combination of brain damage and a chemical released into blood during resurrection.


 
*Story Here*


----------



## Nomad (Sep 3, 2009)

If I've learned anything from the movies, it's always aim for the head... it's the only way to be sure.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 3, 2009)

This is why I have this in my house...


----------



## Decker (Sep 4, 2009)

No way only 4 shells are gonna be enough...


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 4, 2009)

blades don't need reloading.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 4, 2009)

Kill the brain, and you kill the ghoul


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 4, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Kill the brain, and you kill the ghoul


 
yup.  If you take the head off, you stop the body.  But, that head can lie there and keep chomp chomp chomping.  You gotta destroy the brain to utterly stop the horror.

This is wisdom gleaned from the Zombie Survival Guide.  In bookstores near you.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 4, 2009)

Decker said:


> No way only 4 shells are gonna be enough...


 Well, why did you wait so long for that many to gather around your house huh? HUH?


----------



## teekin (Sep 4, 2009)

I am happy to present "Zombie Land" I wanna play! -vampfeed-





verkill:
lori


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 4, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> blades don't need reloading.


 
Neither do crowbars!

TZSG is on my list of personal classics


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey, zombies are people too.  Or they used to be, anyway.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wigwam/sets/72157608399780601/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wigwam/sets/72157602202427046/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Hey, zombies are people too.  Or they used to be, anyway.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wigwam/sets/72157608399780601/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wigwam/sets/72157602202427046/



Bill,

They are just a different kind of people.  We need to treat them with equality! :rofl:


----------



## Decker (Sep 5, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Well, why did you wait so long for that many to gather around your house huh? HUH?



Heh, well, don't zombies always attack in hordes? Still, I stay in a densely populated area. We got flamethrowers for that. :flame:


----------

